# Phoenix Suns: Fact or Fiction



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I got this from thefuture7 thanks to him for the idea. 


Here are the rules. Someone starts off by making a statement...then somebody answers "fact" or "fiction" with a valid reason of why they picked what they did. Then they make a statement. 

"Fact" or "Fiction"

The Suns will get back to the WCF this year.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact.

Amare will take the 2005- 2006 MVP.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fiction - To many heavy weights for MVP.


Steve Nash will still average a double-double in points and assists.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact, with Amare and Marion still there, his passing will still be up there in the doubles. And he'll still score at LEAST 12 ppg.

F/F: Amare will average 28-30 ppg next season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

FACT - hes ready to take over the league. He could easily average 28-30.



Suns will be the leading 3pt team in the league.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fiction.

The Suns will get to the NBA Finals this year. F/F?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Fiction(hope it aint true)

The Suns will win 55+ games this year?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fiction. Western Conference is much tougher all around this year. 

Amare will average atleast 10 rebounds a game.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Fiction Amare will average just under 10 rebounds a game.

Marion will average 20/10


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

fiction. with KT, Amare and Brian Grant in the suns frontcourt, marion's boards will decrease slightly.

F/F: Kurt Thomas will average a double double


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Fiction

Suns will have 3 players in the upcoming All Star game?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact, I expect the same 3 to be back this year

F/F: James Jones will get 20+ minutes a night


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fact.


F/F: Amare scores 60+ at least once this season.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Fiction. But he should break the 50 mark at least once.

F/F: Jax wins 6th man of the year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fact 



Amare will be the starting PF in the all-star game.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Amare is going to be the starting center rather than PF unless the China vote overwhelms him.

There is no real difference between C and PF in the Suns system, but there is a huge difference in the All Star balloting. At PF, there is Duncan, Ganett, and Dirk all fighting with Amare for votes. At center is is just Yao.

A few months ago Amare was second team ALL NBA - at center.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact? lol idk

F/F- Amare will dunk over at least 20 people this year


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fact

James Jones will start for the Suns for more than 20 games this season


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fiction.



F/F - Amare will be in the top 5 in MVP votes.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Fact, pretty easy one IMO :biggrin: 

The Suns will have the most prolific offense in the league


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

fact, joe might be gone but the bench is tons more potent.

The Suns will hold their opponents to less than last years mark of 103.3 ppg??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fact. The deeper bench will allow the Suns to risk fouls.

Shawn Marion making the All-Star team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact, its going to be the same 3 as last year

Raja Bell will be a defensive stopper


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fiction. Good, but not a stopper.

Joe Johnson and Quentin Richardson combining to score more ppg than Shawn Marion and Steve Nash.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact, Joe is the main guy in ATL and Q will bomb the 3's

Suns will be last in the league in BPG


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fiction.

Nash averages 20 PPG this season?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fiction. If he stops passing the ball, then yeah.




Jackson (if comes off the bench) will average 13+ppg.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact JJax should have a lot of opportunities

Pat Burke will be this years Paul Shirley


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Fiction

Paul Shirley was awesome. He wrote the best blogs ever should bring him back just for his blogs

James Jones will average 40% from 3


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact he better

We will win the season opener vs Dallas


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fact.

Amare will score 45 on Dampier that night?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fiction, he will score 50

Amare will grow out the fro


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fiction. 

Nash is a top 3 MVP canidate?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fact hes the reigning MVP with talent around him

Suns will shoot just as much 3 pointers as last year


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

Fact. 

It's an essential part of the system.
They might even make more then last year.

Will we once again be the only team in the league to have 2 (or more) people average double doubles through out the season?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fact. We'll get 3. Amare, Nash, and Marion.

Amare puts the first facial on Shaq since Coleman in like 1994?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Fiction, Shaq is still a bigger beast

Brian Grant will play a big role in the Suns success.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Fact, he will add toughness and rebounding off the pine that we desperately needed last year.


The Suns will be as fun to watch as last year?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fact.




Will any of Suns players make the all-star 3pt shoot out?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

fiction - no one will individuall jack enough treys.

f/f - we'll hear gifloppi grown some more during the season about his agent giftwrapping bell for the suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

fact lol

f/f Suns will sign another big man


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

fiction - I believe with the additions of House and Tischer that the roster is full.

F/F - they will use the remainder of the TE by December.


----------

